

Apache Traffic Server – HTTP2 Fuzzing - Jahak
http://yahoo-security.tumblr.com/post/122883273670/apache-traffic-server-http2-fuzzing

======
xuhu
Blind fuzzing from their description (i.e. no coverage information).

